# kayak wahoo!! (7-1)



## jdhkingfisher

first of its kind from a paddle kayak on the gulf coast. as much time as i spend in the yak just off our shores here in pensacola i knew it was bound to happen sooner or later. some guys from jackson kayak came down from north carolina to see what i was all about so i took them for their first time in the gulf after kings. we alllllll caught our fair share of kings, definitely ruined them lol bass fishing will never be as fun. on their last day here, on our way in, both our rods go off at the same time (me, and jamison). and out of the water comes the wahooooooooooooooo!!!! skying 15' in the air twice to make its presence known. so im thinking we are doubled up on hooters, well, not the case, mine was just a big king. landed the king, and paddled to jamison. about 10 min later, drew joins the fun and starts the underwater video and boy did we get some killer shots of this fish. after a 15 min fight on a battle 5000, i gaff this beast for him and bring him in the boat and the cheering and celebrating starts!!!! absolutely the coolest thing ive ever been a part of. their already planning their trip back for the fall lol. not bad for this groups second time ever in the gulf. 

final tally, over 25 kings between 8-25lbs, a few bonita, sharks, snapper, and of course the hooter.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Impressive!~
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Beautiful! Awesome!


----------



## chaps

Great job josh putting them on the fish. I'm sure they will get the salt water bug like the rest of us. What did the wahoo eat?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Pretty work.


----------



## jmunoz

Nice hoo.. where did yall launch ?


----------



## Tobiwan

Wow another wahoo close in...crazy. Good job!


----------



## Linkovich

Dang, you guys are going to make me get kayak again with all these wahoo and nice cobia ya'll have been catching this year!


----------



## salt-life

Gosh! 3rd one in a month from the yaks. I need to get out there!


----------



## lowprofile

geeze, guess i'm fishing navarre from now on. eff pensacola.


----------



## flukedaddy

SaaWeet man. Congrats


----------



## Ginzu

Excellent! Who getting the next Hoo?


----------



## froglegs

JDH - Was that the famous "Basser Drew" from Jackson that was with you? 

Were yall all paddling Big Tuna's?


----------



## JD7.62

lowprofile said:


> geeze, guess i'm fishing navarre from now on. eff pensacola.


It was caught off Pcola, not Navarre.


----------



## Jason

DANG!!!! awesome as all get out!!!


----------



## COALTRAIN

Man thats awesome. Definitely on my bucket list. Been doing pretty good this year though. Good job on impressing those Jackson guys.


----------



## torreyislandkid

Nice job.
I cant help but to think back many years ago as a young lad with my Dad out in the Atlantic in south Florida fishing. We hear this radio call asking how to tell the diffrence between a Wahoo and a Kingfish.The reply was classic. "Count the teeth. Kingfish has 80 and a Wahoo has 82." I looked at my Dad and he just smiled and said to me, "you can count if you want to but Im not."
Again, gratz and stay safe.


----------



## LUNDY

well double dang! good job buddy!


----------



## Bo Keifus

Awesome job! I'm jealous of you guys because I would have been out there with yall if I hadn't cut my hand on saturday. Keep it up!


----------



## Fishermon

Ginzu said:


> Excellent! Who getting the next Hoo?


I AM!!!! :thumbup:

Great catch, great post, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARslinger

Very nice!!! Yea you for sure ruined them lol. Nothing like catching big fish with real fight in them in the gulf. Something they will never forget. Better have the vid footage up ASAP


----------



## Dang Dang

Nice job. I was out there Monday also. The kings were definitely everywhere. I had a double hook up at one time. Y'all are killing me with those wahoos. As soon as snapper season ends I'm gonna troll until my arms and legs fall off.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Damn! A month ago a hoo had never been caught off a yak, now 3 have been caught! Yall are killing them! I need to get off my lazy butt and get out there!


----------



## FishJunky

Ginzu said:


> Excellent! Who getting the next Hoo?


It's my turn!


----------

